# Commercial Roof leads



## OldeTC (Jan 18, 2007)

Just wondering, where you guys taking your leads from. I do commercial roofs, but mostly as a sub, I'm doing my own bids using bluebook now, I don't think it's enough, what sources would you guys recommend to get leads from. What software are you using? I'm in area of Philadelphia, PA. I also think to move to area of Boston, MA, or, the other idea is to join local union in Philly. Any thoughts from PROs? What about union in Massachusetts? Is there any? How strong is it?
too many questions....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

First off if you don't have a website, do yourself a favor and get one now. 

If you are into new construction the blue book is an excellent source since it's free. You will also get a hit or miss property manager looking for work too. You can also look into dodge reports as well.

I have found int he commercial market it's much harder to be passive. You must be more aggressive in your approach sinc commercial is about relationships. GC's, consultants, property managers, facility managers... they all already have their own guys. You're trying to replace the relationship they already have. 

mailers mailers mailers, that's a good start. hit the same list at least 3 times before youc an expect any signifigant sort of response. Do it every few months for a year or two to really brand your name into their brain. The mailers that I started doing since 2004, only really started to pay off last year. 

Find various associations the above mentioned people may be members and you'll have a ncie list of people to start calling. I don't want to give away all my tricks since there are too many roofers from my area as members on this forum. I'll just say you have to beat their door down one way or another.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't know aboutt he union in mass, Ed the Roofer was once in the union in IL. I looked into starting a second company to join the union many years back. I was going to run both companies seperate. When I looked into how you sign your life away when you join the union, I said no friggin way. I should be able to start another non union company later in my life should my union roofing company fail. It was my understanding that once I own a union company I am legally forbidden from owning another non union roofing company. Fug dat!

I also don't do new construction. I have done enough to know it's not worth my time. I hate coming back and forth to a job site 20 times, I call it jig saw puzzle construction. I don't have to like worrying about other trades slowing me down or me slowing other trades down. I'd much rather restore the roof 10 or 15 years or replace it 20 or 30 years after it's been installed. That's my market, that's my specialization.

Even if you want to do commercial new construction, there is plenty of other work besides the union work, to keep a non union company busy.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are a commercial company you should know that repairs and maintenance are very profitable and can be used as a precursor to many long term relationships. If you are an owner/operator, spend at least one full day per week in a pair of khakis, golf shirt (preferrably logo's), and a nice pair of boots and go to the local manufacturing plants, property managers, multiple property owners, and try to get a few minutes of their time. You most likely will not get any work the first time so be persistant. Once you get a bit of repore, drop in a box of doughnuts or have a pizza sent over at lunch. You know going in that these companies have a roofer. Maybe they are tired of them and in the market. You will find this a few times and be at the right spot at the right time. I recognize to them that they have someone in place, but I tell them I want an opportunity to show them how beneficial it can be to work with our company and some of the services that we offer. I ask them to give me their worst leak....the one noone else has been able to fix. If I can't fix it, I won't charge them. If I do fix it, I expect a little more business from them, etc. If you don't perform, you don't deserve the account. It's a win/win for both parties. What I have found is that people calling into the office are for the most part price shoppers. Go out and drum up your own business and built your client list. At some point, you will be watching the weather and get excited when a rain is coming as you know that you will bill out severl K in leak business from clients. Offering and selling roof asset management programs are a very good product to couple into your presentation. Some companies will offer to survey a roof for free and work something up betting on the come and hoping their professionalism and reports will blow the client away and some charge a small per sf fee for the service. Do whatever you are comfortable with. I don't charge for it because our presentation is so well versed and packaged that we rely on the 'look at what I am missing' response. 

If you are a local only contractor, you can make an incredible living off of simply repair and maintenance work. I have a good friend who started a company locally called 'Leakbusters' (ghostbusters logos and all) and he primarily fixed small shingle leaks at $199 per pop minimum charge. That includes 1 hour of service for 2 repairmen and up to $30 worth of materials. He cleans up on the leak calls, but usually gets a lead in to do more profitable maintenance work and the occasional tear off. Be creative, be persistant, but most of all be able to stop the water from coming into the building with professional and appropriate repair methods. Leave the pookie in the truck!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Its all about building relationships. Have good repairmen, they are the ones who will bring the work coming for years to come. New construction can be good and bad. Right now bad, hell pubic bid work is hardly worth the time it takes to work up a number, other guys are doing stuff around here just to keep their guys busy. We have a 1/4 page add in the phone book and thats about it. Everything else is a working relationship. We have an on going relationship with a number of different plants, one we have a basic open work order for, we have been doing work for a number of companys since the 80's while we may not always get their reroofs we are #1 on the leaks, they dont even call anyone else anymore, when they have guess who come back. Good luck!


----------



## OldeTC (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for all your great advices!!!


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

It is about getting to know property owners / property management people, but if you want to jump into commercial roofing fast, you can get leads for almost every job on the market by getting leads from places like Blue Book (don't confuse with Kelly Blue Book for cars :no: ) ... basically when there is a new construction work or major renovation, these people submit their "bids" to these guys and then every commercial roofing contractor (and all other trades) who are subscribed, get the bid with blue prints and the whole shabang ... it's kinda pricey and there is a LOT of competition, but there is everything there - commercial, municipal, government work, etc.

Many jobs there are prevailing wage too. Basically if you already have good relationships with owners/property management companies, than you may or may not need these leads, but if you are just getting into it, it may be worth a try.


----------



## Verno (Aug 4, 2011)

coolflatroof said:


> It


----------



## ReidSchneider (Nov 7, 2012)

There are several ways to receive leads. It really depends on how much money you are willing to spend on marketing.

The main methods we use are direct mail, e-mail, and lead generation telemarketing. We have just begun working with TeleContact Resource Services. They are able to produce 6-8 strong leads per week. In our experience, this is a very good ROI.

Reid


----------



## RoofingJoe (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi OldeTC, I don't know if you're still looking for commercial roofing leads in Boston, but I did notice that you can rent a page from the Commercial Roofing Directory (Google commercial roofing boston ma and you'll see it come up #1). I browsed through the site and saw that they also offer a page that teaches you how to get commercial roofing leads, check it out. Hopefully that's useful! Thanks.


----------



## BestPestControl (Jul 6, 2017)

Build a relationship with commercial real estate brokers they have network of the owners, send them free stuff, offer free help. 

817-271-2746
Pest Control Hero
1914 E. Abram St
Suite B
Arlington Tx 76010


----------

